
AWS Announces Amazon Fraud Detector - agentofoblivion
https://aws.amazon.com/fraud-detector/
======
midnitewarrior
I was excited when I read the title - I thought Amazon might have finally
taken the review fraud on their site seriously and released a tool to combat
it. _sigh_

~~~
danesparza
Step 1: Upload your historical fraud datasets to Amazon S3

 _Closes browser window in frustration_

